# 2013 Michigan Fishing Guide available at fishing license dealers



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Contact:* Christian LeSage, 517-373-1280 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014
Agency: Natural Resources
March 1, 2013








The Department of Natural Resources today announced the availability of the 2013 Michigan Fishing Guide, which includes rules and regulations effective from April 1, 2013 through March 31, 2014. Copies of the guide can be obtained at any location where fishing licenses are sold.

This year's guide is a reflection of an effort by the DNR to make improvements to this annual publication. In the spring of 2012, the DNR conducted a series of focus groups across the state and an online survey to solicit input for how the DNR could improve the annual fishing guide. Though not all suggestions could be incorporated, the following changes have been implemented in the 2013 guide:


Higher-quality paper to better withstand the wear and tear of fishing in Michigan
A smaller physical size (better able to fit in anglers' tackle boxes)
Easier-to-read font size
"We really appreciate the vast public input we received as we worked to revamp our annual fishing guide," said Jim Dexter, DNR Fisheries Division chief. "We think anglers will find it visually appealing and easier to navigate as they fish their favorite locations." The 2013 Michigan Fishing Guide is also available in a user-friendly, electronic format online at www.michigan.gov/fishingguide.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

